# BBZ



## shamoo (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont want to seem too stupid but I noticed a piece of line coming off the dorsal fin that is glued to the side of the last segment, should it be left glued or should I pull it off.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 30, 2009)

Threadfin Shad..... Leave it on - I cut it off before I realized it was supposed to be on there!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 30, 2009)

Leave it


----------



## shamoo (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks guys, i have to glue it back on.


----------



## Brine (Mar 30, 2009)

shamoo said:


> thanks guys, i have to glue it back on.



No need. Pretty sure the fish won't notice it's missing. If it does, it probably also notices the treble hook hanging from the stomach too.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm thinking it has something to do with how far the last segment is allowd to swing.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

if you've ever seen threadfin shad, you can see that they actually have a thread hanging from their rear dorsal fin


----------



## Brine (Mar 31, 2009)

shamoo said:


> I'm thinking it has something to do with how far the last segment is allowd to swing.



Nope


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

here you can see what a threadfin shad looks like...


----------



## Brine (Mar 31, 2009)

While we're on this note, I was throwing this bait (slow sinking) at our last tourney hoping to get a kicker fish. At one point, I had what looked to be 4-5# fish following the bait for about 8ft and did the absolute last thing you want to do with it. I stopped the bait. :evil: and as soon as I did, the fish stopped, stared at it for a second and then darted off. 

I knew better, but swimbaits are new for me, and when I saw the fish tailing the bait, my brain quit working. One thing I have learned about using this bait (or most all swimbaits) is to never stop the bait on a follower. Instead, speed up the retrieve or give it some sort of eratic action to make it look like it is trying to escape. 

Naturally, I can't verify I would have landed the fish if I did something better, but take my advice. DONT STOP THE BAIT ON A FOLLOWER.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have yet to throw that one or the TruTungsten or the Sebile that I have... I plan on changing that very soon though... I think the water temp is getting right!!! I can't wait!

I think we should start a new thread when we start fishing them to see which swimbaits are giving the best results... and pictures to back them up!


----------



## Brine (Mar 31, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I have yet to throw that one or the TruTungsten or the Sebile that I have... I plan on changing that very soon though... I think the water temp is getting right!!! I can't wait!
> 
> I think we should start a new thread when we start fishing them to see which swimbaits are giving the best results... and pictures to back them up!



That would be cool. My problem is I'm not going to throw it till I've got 5 in the boat, which usually rules out ever getting a chance....


----------



## shamoo (Mar 31, 2009)

russ010 said:


> here you can see what a threadfin shad looks like...



I did not know that, thats why i love this site, very knowledgable anglers, thanks Russ. =D>


----------



## shamoo (Mar 31, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I have yet to throw that one or the TruTungsten or the Sebile that I have... I plan on changing that very soon though... I think the water temp is getting right!!! I can't wait!
> 
> I think we should start a new thread when we start fishing them to see which swimbaits are giving the best results... and pictures to back them up!


I agree, should be a cool learning tool.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr. Brine you better believe I'm going to remember not to stop this bait if I see a follower.


----------

